

Show HN: Pairjam – pair programming in your browser - neerajwahi
http://pairjam.com

======
elsurudo
Very nice and seamless UI! I hope to use this sometime soon. Like other
mention, closer repo access would be awesome (I suppose you'll have to
authenticate with GitHub for that?). Support for BitBucket would be nice, as
well.

------
dazzledpenguin
Nice project! How about an option to text chat? Or did I miss it? Shared it:
[http://tuxdiary.com/2014/09/23/pairjam/](http://tuxdiary.com/2014/09/23/pairjam/)

~~~
neerajwahi
Thanks for sharing. No text chat at the moment

------
neerajwahi
Developer here. Would love to hear your feedback, especially on what could be
improved.

Tweet @neerajwahi if you'd like someone to try it out with.

~~~
zoidb
Very nice! I would love to see something like this that compiles and gives the
output in realtime, even if it is only done on the client. Would be very handy
for tech-screens.

~~~
neerajwahi
Thanks! That's a great suggestion, I've been looking into using docker
containers to create an isolated runtime environment.

------
MAGZine
This is really cool. Are you planning to support closed repos?

~~~
neerajwahi
Thanks! No immediate plans for closed repos, but that's definitely something
on the radar

